# Well pleased a prisoner to be



## victoria00

"Well pleased a prisoner to be/ Because, my Lord, it pleseth thee." - Madame Guyon

Desi inteleg la ce se refera atat contextul cat si citatul respectiv, nu gasesc momentan o traducere artistica - vreo idee?
Multumesc!


----------



## farscape

Ca să aibe sens ne trebuie toată strofa:

A little bird I am, / Shut from the fields of air,
And in my cage I sit and sing /  To Him who placed me there;
*Well pleased a prisoner to be,
Because, my God, it pleaseth Thee.*

Source: http://www.hymnal.net/hymn.php/nt/724#ixzz1j0Dxszu4

Poate ceva în stilul ăsta te conduce la ceva mai inspirat:

"... 
Mulțumit să fiu al Tău,
Căci este pe-al Tău plac, Doamne."


Later,

.


----------



## Trisia

Rugăminte: când întrebați, dați-ne și nouă contextul. Prin asta înțeleg rândurile citate de farscape și nu numai, informații despre cine a scris și de ce. Mi s-a părut interesant să citesc pe net despre Madame Guyon dar cred că ne puteați explica dv. în loc să căutăm noi. Și eventual să ne povestiți dacă traduceți poezia sau doar acea bucățică, pentru altceva.

Îmi place mult traducerea lui farscape, dar nu sunt de acord cu a doua parte din primul rând, mai precis eliminarea cuvântului "prisoner". Poezia este scrisă probabil ori în închisoare ori descrie sentimentele ei din acea perioadă, așa că gratiile sunt nu doar alegorice.


----------



## farscape

Bună Trisia,

Am citit şi eu referinţa indicată de tine şi ai dreptate ( ca de obicei   ): "colivia" pe care eu o considerasem la figurat pare să fie reală. Să  sperăm că OP are acum măcar un punct de plecare. Am putea schimba "Mulțumit să fiu al Tău" în "Mulțumit să fiu prizonier/închis în numele Tău", spre exemplu.

Prezentarea unui contex adecvat este o necesitate pentru a putea veni cu  o soluţie sau propunere acceptabilă. Prietenii noştri care pun  întrebări in forum îl au în mintea lor  dar trebuie să ni-l împărtăşească  şi nouă.


f.


----------

